# Carlisle Tire - irritating problem



## okozzy (Nov 27, 2011)

This only seems to happen when mounting Carlisle "lightning Dart" tires.

After mounting..... tires always tend to want to (move / slide) on the rim, making the inner tube shift inside, making the stem-shaft off center and crocked not to mention making tires noisy as well.

Has anyone experienced this problem and if so, how did you fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 27, 2011)

Make sure they are not S-2 tires on non Schwinn rims..... Maybe that is backwards. I think the Schwinn rims are slightly larger than non- Schwinn rims.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 30, 2011)

*Carlisle tire*

My immediate response is you probably do not have a full size inner tube.
The inner tube needs to be the same size as the tire 26 x 2.125. 
WES PINCHOT
FENDER DOCTOR


----------



## kunzog (Nov 30, 2011)

This has been a pet peeve of mine for a long time. When I was young in the 50's and 60's a balloon tire tube would fill the tire and you really had to be careful and "stuff" it in to the tire, they were really big. As time went on, they got smaller and smaller and now a balloon tire tube even though marked "will fit 26 x 2.125" is only about the size of a 26 x 1 3/8 tube. Imagine how much it has to expand to inflate the tire. Same thing  with tires, cheap balloon tires you find nowadays are no bigger than a middle weight tire. Any body know a source for real 26" balloon tubes? Next time you find an original old balloon tired bike look at the tubes and see the difference.


----------

